# Do you have an impatient pet?



## AprilSun (Jan 20, 2021)

I do. I have a senior cat that I brush daily. Every day until I do so, she is watching me like a hawk. I can't walk by the place I put her on when I brush her without her getting up and walking over to me.

What she did this morning tops it all. I was doing my laundry and I was waiting until I finished with it before I brushed her. I was sitting here at my computer while I was waiting on my dryer and she taps me on the arm looking up at me with those eyes saying, "I want to be brushed NOW! What are you waiting on?" I laughed so hard at her and told her, "I know what you're wanting but you'll have to wait".

After I finish she is fine for the rest of the day. She isn't watching me like a hawk and I can walk anywhere without her coming toward me. She is satisfied. Is your pet impatient like this over anything?


----------



## Jeni (Jan 20, 2021)

We have a dog that is fed  a little in morning and a little in evening ... he will come sit and stare at us starting a half hour, becoming increasingly restless  before his normal  feeding time.....
 if it goes past time he barks like crazy.   
since husband will give him a taste of dessert if we do not have any he throws a tantrum.


----------



## win231 (Jan 20, 2021)

I've had a cat that let me know he wanted attention NOW.  If I'm sitting at the kitchen table reading the newspaper, he would lie down on the paper & spread his whole body over it.
I feed 3 wild cats that visit me a few times/week.  One of them will slap my hand with his paw while I'm putting food in the dish.  No claws; just the foot pads.
I also feed 4 Raccoons every night.  Three of them will wait patiently, but one of them walks right into the house while I'm opening the food bin, stands on his hind legs & puts both front paws on my leg.  He also scoops food out of the cup with his paw while I'm still pouring it into his dish.

Here's a really impatient (big) cat that knows how to get attention:


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 20, 2021)

My dog isn't very impatient, but now and then she is.

When it's treat time, she dances around me as I try to walk to the kitchen, but quickly goes behind me until I get to the snack container. She is "herding" me.


----------



## win231 (Jan 21, 2021)

win231 said:


> I've had a cat that let me know he wanted attention NOW.  If I'm sitting at the kitchen table reading the newspaper, he would lie down on the paper & spread his whole body over it.
> I feed 3 wild cats that visit me a few times/week.  One of them will slap my hand with his paw while I'm putting food in the dish.  No claws; just the foot pads.
> I also feed 4 Raccoons every night.  Three of them will wait patiently, but one of them walks right into the house while I'm opening the food bin, stands on his hind legs & puts both front paws on my leg.  He also scoops food out of the cup with his paw while I'm still pouring it into his dish.
> 
> Here's a really impatient (big) cat that knows how to get attention:


Back story:  That Mountain Lion was born with some type of birth defect that caused his legs to be too short & also require frequent costly medical care.  He probably wouldn't survive in the wild.  The couple rescued him from a Vet & they were willing to bear the expense.  The lion seems to know that & appreciate it.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 21, 2021)

My old dog Emily would get very impatient for her dinner.  If it got too much past time, she would go get her dog dish and sling it sideways at me.  She had a wrole routine.  First came staring at me accusingly, then if that didn't work she would fuss.  The dog dish in the shins was her finale.  I never ignored her past that, so who knows what would have come next?


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 21, 2021)

My dog will get on the floor in front of me and stare at me until I do as she wishes which is feed her or take her out.  Sometimes I explain to her it's too early yet and then she'll take a nap.  I guess she's not too impatient.


----------



## Keesha (Jan 21, 2021)

We have 3 spoiled pets. Either our cat is going deaf or just purposefully annoying to get our attention for cat treats , to go outside or to play. 
Our dogs aren’t so much impatient as anxious ( maybe it’s the same ) and it’s usually for food, walks, car rides, play time or treats. Sometimes when they get too tired they get grouchy but in a really cute way. Lol!


----------



## Jeweltea (Jan 21, 2021)

We had a cat who had a whole routine in the morning to get us out of bed. He would knock over the trash can and play in the trash (rustle the papers). If that didn't work, he would start meowing very loudly (he was a Siamese and had a very loud meow). If that didn't work, he would jump from the floor on my side of the bed,, over me, landing on my husbands stomach before jumping on the floor on his side and running away.  It really was our fault for feeding him first thing in the morning.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 21, 2021)

Jeweltea said:


> he would start meowing very loudly (he was a Siamese and had a very loud meow).


Oh yes, those Siamese are loud and talkative too! Never had one but admire them. It's funny to picture him lunging over you, then bouncing off your husband!


----------



## Keesha (Jan 21, 2021)

My parents had FIVE Siamese cats. Those things are LOUD especially when ticked off and / or deaf.


----------



## Jeweltea (Jan 23, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> My dog will get on the floor in front of me and stare at me until I do as she wishes which is feed her or take her out.  Sometimes I explain to her it's too early yet and then she'll take a nap.  I guess she's not too impatient.


What kind of dog do you have? Looks cute and like one I used to have.


----------

